# Parnelli Jones Classic



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Rich,
The Outlaws will be at Ron's on 1/31. Maybe some of the HOCOC crew would like to join us and get some warm up time before your race. We're running ECHORR SS, ECHORR Indy, and Limited SS with Trans-Am bodies. Limited SS is open to JL/AW, DASH, and T-Jet chassis. 14 ohm arm. Any rear tire. Any front end. No mixing manufactures except for magnets.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You will need some serious horsepower to do well at Rolling Thunder!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

February 20, 2016
Parnelli Jones Classic
Rolling Thunder Raceway - Cumberland, RI.
HOCOC Sanctioned
ASRL
Winning Team 
Driver Car #
Richard Dumas 8
Keith Perschilli 7
Hal Pierce 12
Butch Smock 5

Runner Up Team 
Driver Car #
Ronnie DeRoche 17
Al Perschilli 55
Terry Ayer 4
Nate Witt 25

FRAY Results
Pos. Driver
1 Al Perschilli
2 Ron DeRoche
3 Keith Perschilli
4 Richard Dumas


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

ASRL podium.









SS podium.









New racers Hal and Terry with race prizes supplied by Matt Carmone of King Lock.


----------

